# Pimp my driptray



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Can we have a new section for pimping Glen? - I suppose it would lead to misunderstandings and marital discourse....maybe not but we could call it the Trump section.

anyway - having a scratched up drip tray, and finding it visually annoying - (or how about a new section Glen for the undiagnosed OCD members) hmm might include anyone who is a member.

back to business armed with wet and dry paper at the following grit 240, 400, 600, 800, 1200.

I set to the offending classic tray with the 240 grit and some water - this removed the majority of the deep scratches after about 10 minutes of abrasion in one direction, I then worked through the other grits in the same way ending up with the 1200.

the result was not the mirror like shine of a new tray but a softer sheen that hopefully wont show the scratches like the old one.

before / during / after


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Can we have a new section for pimping Glen? - I suppose it would lead to misunderstandings and marital discourse....maybe not but we could call it the Trump section.
> 
> anyway - having a scratched up drip tray, and finding it visually annoying - (or how about a new section Glen for the undiagnosed OCD members) hmm might include anyone who is a member.
> 
> ...


Big improvement:good:. If you add a spot of washing up liquid, it aids polishing and helps clean the W & D paper.


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Pimpin ain't eazy @jimbojohn55, but dat right dere some mighty fiiiiine shine!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Macca said:


> Pimpin ain't eazy @jimbojohn55, but dat right dere some mighty fiiiiine shine!


 @Macca - that sounds like a cue for Big Daddy Kane !


----------

